# Beim Einbinden von Bildern mit Text, Text nicht mehr lesbar



## multitasker (19. April 2008)

Hallo,
mir ist schon mehrfach aufgefallen, dass sich beim Verkleinern von Bildern (verkleinern der Auflösung) die Text erhalten, die Textqualität deutlich abnimmt. Falls jemand dafür auch eine Lösung hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Zum aktuellen Problem: Möchte eine Seite einer PDF Datei in Photoshop bearbeiten. Doch leider verschlechtert sich auch dort die Qualität so sehr, dass der TExt kaum mehr lesbar ist. Habe es versucht, mit der Photofunktion des Adobe Acrobat und dann in Photoshop per "Einfügen aus Zwischenablage" und auch, indem ich die PDF in Photoshop geöffnet habe und dort die Seite ausgewählt. Mit der letzten Variante, dachte ich müsste es auf jeden Fall gehen, da es sich ja bei beiden Programmen um Adobe handelt und es ja direkt möglich ist die Datei /Seite zu öffnen.

Verzweiflung macht sich breit...

Hat jemand eine Idee?
Guß Jens


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2008)

multitasker hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> mir ist schon mehrfach aufgefallen, dass sich beim Verkleinern von Bildern (verkleinern der Auflösung) die Text erhalten, die Textqualität deutlich abnimmt. Falls jemand dafür auch eine Lösung hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Ist doch klar das beim verringern der Auflösung auch die Qualität des Textes verringert wird.  Der Text ist ja in Photoshop an sich auch nichts anderes als ein Bild.

Zu deinem anderen Problem, welches auch wieder an der Auflösung liegt.
Beim Öffnen einer PDF in PS geht ein Fenster auf in dem du auswählen kannst welche Seite eingefügt werden soll. Dort kannst du auch die DPI einstellen mit der die PDF in PS gerendert werden soll.

Viele Grüße


----------



## multitasker (20. April 2008)

Gut die erste Frage gebe ich zu ist etwas unglücklich gestellt. Ich möchte nicht die Auflösung ändern, sondern die Bildgröße. Wenn ich dabei wie folgt vorgehe:
Bild->Bildgröße und ändere dann die Größe des Bildes, dann wird der Text unscharf. Die Auflösung bleibt dabei die selbe.

Zum dem anderen Problem, möchte ich mich schon mal bedanken. Habe es soeben ausprobiert und es hat durch Vergrößerung der Auflösung geklappt. Ich hatte gedacht, dass Photoshop autom. die Auflösung von der PDF übernimmt. Wo kann ich denn nachsehen, in welcher Auflösung die PDF gespeichert ist oder werden PDF immer in der selben Auflösung gespeichert?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2008)

Hallo,
also das hängt von den Inhalten der PDF ab. Wenn du Bildmaterial in der PDF hast dann ist die Auflösung dieser festgelegt. Aber Grafiken und Schriften (ist eigentlich nochmal ein Thema für sich) werden als Vektoren abgespeichert und sind somit skalierbar, haben also keine festgelegte Auflösung. Bei Schriften hängt das vom verwendeten Schriftenformat ab.
Also grundsätzlich hat eine für den Druck vorgesehene PDF immer min. die Auflösung 300 dpi. Aber wenn man nicht weiß wo die PDF her ist ist das natürlich ein Ratespiel oder man muß Preflight im Acrobat bemühen.

Zu dem anderen Problem. Wenn du die Bildgröße änderst, änderst du auch die Auflösung! Dadurch das die DPI sich immer an der Größe orientieren.

Also wenn du ein Bild mit 10 cm x10 cm und einer Auflösung von 300 dpi hast mußt du
die 10 cm in Inch umrechnen

1 inch = 2.54 cm; 10 cm = 25.4 inch; 300*25.4 = 7620 

Also nach dieser Rechnung, ich hoffe jetzt mich nicht verrechnet zu haben hast du 7620 Bildpunkte in der Breite und Höhe. Wenn du nun die Größe änderst reichen diese Bildpunkte ja nicht mehr. Und was macht PS oder andere Bildverarbeitungsprogramme nun? Sie interpolieren die nun benötigten zusätzlichen Bildpunkte. Da aber das Programm nicht weiß wie die benötigten Bildpunkte auszusehen haben werden welche auf Basis der schon vorhandenen Bildpunkte erfunden. D.h. es wird ein Mittelwert von zwei nebeneinander befindlichen Bildpunkten genommen um einen neuen zu generieren.
Für uns Menschen sehen diese interpolierten Bildpunkte nun wie weichgezeichnet aus.

Es gibt natürlich verschiedene Algorithmen für das errechnen der interpolierten Bildpunkte. In PS kannst du die Algorithmen in dem Dropdown-Menü ganz unten in dem Bildgrößenfenster auswählen.

Ich hoffe meine Erklärung war verständlich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## multitasker (20. April 2008)

Warum kann nichs im Leben einfach sein?
Ich habe bereits schon neulich unter Preflight nachgeschaut - finde mich aber dort nicht wirklich zurecht. MIr ist mal aufgefallen, dass es mehrere Auflösungen gab. Für Texte, Bidler, etc. Ich sollte dann vermutlich die höchste Auflösung die ich dort finde in Photoshop auswählen, oder?

Das mit dem Interpolieren verstehe ich im Zusammenhang von Verkleinern von Bildern nicht. Beim Vergrößern ist es mir bekannt. Aber weshalb muss beim Verkleinern Interpoliert werden. Es wäre doch ausreichend, wenn das Bild um die Hälfte verkleinert werden soll, jeden zweiten Bildpunkt wegzulassen.

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, würde ich dir ein Bild zuschicken an dem ich gescheitert bin. Vielleicht bekommst du es ja besser hin und kannst mir beschreiben wie.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2008)

Hi,
nun aber beim Verkleinern und sogar beim Drehen eines Bildes wird interpoliert.
Wenn du nun einfach jedes zweite Pixel weglassen würdest würden deine Bilder irgendwie komisch aussehen weil unter Umständen auch detailes verloren gehen die für das Bild "lebensnotwendig" sind. Hier greifen wieder die Algoritmen, welche eben versuchen nach Möglichkeit für den Betrachter aus solchen Reduktionen das beste rauszuholen.
Schwieriger wird es noch wenn du das Bild nicht einfach nur um die Hälfte verkleinern möchtest sondern um einen ungeraden Wert. Das Programm weiß eben nicht was es weglassen darf und was nicht. Das wiederrum sagen Ihm eben die Algorithmen die sozusagen einen Rahemn vorgeben in dem gehandelt werden darf.
Es gibt eben Algorithmen die das gut oder auch weniger gut können.

DAs mit den Unterschiedlichen Auflösungen ist eben so eine Sache. PS kann nicht zwischen unterschiedlichem Inhalt unterscheiden so wie das PDF kann.
PDF ist ja eigentlich auch kein Format für Weiterverarbeitung im EBV- (elektronische Bildverabeitung) Bereich gedacht. Sondern PDF ist ein Format welches orginal für die Druckvorstufe entwickelt wurde und im grunde immer mehr missbraucht wurde um auch in anderen Bereichen als Austausformat oder Weitergabeformat zu fungieren.

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2008)

Wenn Du Bilder mit Text verkleinerst (oder vergrößerst) läßt sich der Effekt mit der Unschärfe nicht vermeiden. Du kannst aber, sofern Du noch die Original-Datei hast den Text mit dem Textwerkzeug einsetzen. Wenn Du nun das Bild verkleinerst, wird auch die Textbox mit dem Text prozentual verkleinert. Da der Text aber nun im Vektorformat eingefügt wird, bleibt die Qualität des Textes erhalten.


----------



## multitasker (22. April 2008)

Danke für die vielen guten Antworten. Gerade bin ich auf ein neues - für mich seltsames - Phänomen gestoßen. 
Habe mit Photoshop CS eine jpeg Datei geöffnet und die dann zugeschnitten. Genauer gesagt, die jpeg Datei ist aus einem Screeshot erstellt und habe einen Teil davon ausgeschnitten um nur diesen zu verwenden. Als ich darauf die 2 Dateien verglichen habe, ist die ausgeschnittene Datei größer als die original. Wie geht denn das Wenn ich unter "Speichern unter..." so speichere, dass die neue Datei die selbe größe (oder kleiner) hat wie die original, ist die Qualität beschissen. Sagt bitte nicht, dass dies logisch begründbar ist, sonst hänge ich meinen Beruf an den Nagel 

Es werden doch in einer jpeg keine Zusatzdaten gespeichert, wie ist dies dann möglcih?


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2008)

multitasker hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die vielen guten Antworten. Gerade bin ich auf ein neues - für mich seltsames - Phänomen gestoßen.



Das liegt an der unterschiedlichen Kompression. Wenn Du Kontrolle über die Dateigröße haben möchtest musst du über "Für Web und Geräte.." speichern.


----------



## multitasker (22. April 2008)

Werde ich gleich ausprobieren - danke. Kann man es eingentlich verhindern, dass die Bilder von Screeshots schon unbearbeitet beschissen aussehen?

Ich gehe da bis jetzt so vor:
<Druck> Taste von Tastatur um Screeshot zu erzeugen. Dann kopiere ich ihn in MS Paint hinein, da dies schneller geht und speichere es als jpg.

Liegt dies an Paint oder am Screeshot allgemein. Die schlechte Qualität ist meist an der harten Konturen, wie an Texten zu sehen, dass um den Text es verpixelt ist. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist dies analog zu sehen mit dem was mir weiter oben im Thread erklärt wurde. Das Programm errechnet an diesen Stellen Bildpunkte, oder?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2008)

Im Normalfall ist in der Zwischenablage ein exaktes Abbild des Bildschirmes. MS Paint speichert jedoch ein Komprimiertes JPG (dadurch entstehen die Artefakte). Mit den Algorithmen beim Verkleinern oder Vergrößern hat das gar nichts zu tun.

Ich würde dir ein Programm wie Hardcopy (komplexer) oder ScreenCaptor (einfache Nutzung) zu verwenden (beide Programme sind kostenlos).
Im Idealfall solltest Du dann den Screenshot als PNG speichern das Du dann ohne Probleme weiterverarbeiten kannst.


----------



## multitasker (22. April 2008)

Vielen dank, werde mir die Programme besorgen.
Du schreibst, dass das komprimieren gar nichts mit dem Verkleiner/Vergrößern zu tun hat. Da kann ich dir aber nicht ganz zustimmen, denn dieser Prozess beruht ja auch auf einen Algorithmus.

Übrigens, den Tip, die Datei mit "Als Web optimiert speichern..." habe ich versucht. Dieses Einstellmenü, das sich dort öffnet - naja, ich sage es mal sehr vorsichtig: ich habe kein Plan was ich da machen soll. Gesehen habe ich, dass Photoshop als Größe der Originaldatei 1,5 MB anzeigt und für die neue weboptimierte Datei (ohne etws eingestellt zu haben) 240kByte. Komisch is nur, dass die Originaldatei tatsächlich 105kByte groß ist. :suspekt:


----------



## multitasker (22. April 2008)

ups falscher smilie - der trifft mehr zu


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2008)

Dann schreibe ich es ausführlicher: Komprimieren hat nichts mit Verkleinern/Vergrößern der tatsächlichen Bildgröße in Pixeln zu tun. Es gibt verlustfreies und verlustbehaftetes Komprimieren. Verlustfreies komprimieren verändert die Dateigröße ohne Bildpixel zu entfernen. Verlustbehaftetes Komprimieren entfernt Pixel und versucht beim Darstellen diese Pixel so gut es geht wiederherzustellen (bei JPGs merkt man das an den so genannten Artefakten). Beim Skalieren eines Bildes gehen Pixel beim Verkleinern verloren (die tatsächliche Bildgröße in Pixeln wird kleiner) und beim Vergrößern müssen Pixel hinzugefügt werden (die tatsächliche bildgröße in Pixeln wird größer). Es gibt im Photoshop das Bikubische, Bilineare und Pixelviederholungs-Verfahren beim Vergrößern/Verkleinern der tatsächlichen Pixelzahl.

Kurz: Komprimieren ändert die Dateigröße und behält die Pixelgesamtsumme des Bildes / Skalieren ändert die Pixelgesamtsumme - und dadurch natürlich auch die Dateigröße. Es ist NICHT das Selbe, auch wenn alle Berechnungen auf Algorithmen zugrückgreifen - es wäre sonst so als würdest Du sagen: 2x2 ist gleich 2+2 oder 2-2.

Du kannst im "Als Web optimiert speichern..." Dialog das Format auswählen: JPG, PNG, GIF. Wenn Du JPG verwendest gibt es einen Regler (Qualität), darüber änderst Du die Kompression und damit die Dateigröße. In der Vorschau wirst Du sehen wie stark das Bild mit Artefakten gestört wird je weniger die Qualität beträgt. Je mehr Qualität Du haben möchtest desto größer wird die Datei. Du kannst nun selbst einen Kompromiss zwischen Dateigröße und Bildqualität einstellen.
Bei GIFs kannst Du die Farbanzahl reduzieren oder erhöhen. PNGs unterstützen 8 und 24 Bit, das eine ist wie das GIF Format und das andere speichert mit maximaler Farbanzahl und komprimiert das Bild verlustfrei. Natürlich sind PNGs dadurch größer, bieten aber höhere Qualität.


----------

